# MP377 urladen



## FEls (11 August 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe ein großes Problem bezüglich eines MP377 Panels: WinCC flexible hat mich aufgefordert, ein Betriebssystem Update durchzuführen. Leider ist dieses Update zwischendrin abgebrochen und nun hab ich ein Panel ohne OS. Mir ist allerdings nicht ersichtlich, wie ich nun mit ProTool wieder ein OS aufspielen kann, die Online Hilfe von Siemens und auch das Handbuch haben mir auch nicht wirklich weitergeholfen.

Deshalb die Frage an euch: Welche Möglichkeiten habe ich, wieder ein OS aufzuspielen?

Viele Grüße
FEls


----------



## Sandman (11 August 2008)

siehe Handbuch -> Punkt auf "Werkseinstellungen zurücksetzen". 

Nur über Ethernet!


----------



## FEls (11 August 2008)

Hallo Sandmann,

vielen Dank für deine Antwort. Allerdings kommen ich mit dem Handbuch trotzdem nicht weiter...

Wenn ich das Panel über Ethernet mit meinem Rechner verbinde, was hat das Panel dann für eine Adresse/Namen, weil den muss ich ja im ProTool eingeben...

Muss ich da sonst irgendwelche speziellen Einstellungen wählen?

Grüße


----------



## Martin Glarner (11 August 2008)

Hallo
Dieser FAQ sollte dir weiterhelfen. http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/22507039

Thema: Werkseinstellung


----------



## FEls (12 August 2008)

Guten Morgen,

Leider konnte mir die FAQ bisher nicht weiterhelfen, da nirgends steht, wie ich das Panel mit dem Rechner verbinden kann. Profibus etc. funktioniert ja nicht mehr, wenn das Betriebssystem platt ist.

Wenn ich wie oben steht den Rechner per Ethernet direkt mit dem Projektierungsrechner verbinde, dann erhalte ich lediglich eingeschränkte Konnektivität und weiß weder IP-Adresse noch den Namen des Rechners um die ProTool-Einstellungen vorzunehmen...

Was mach ich falsch?

Grüße


----------



## FEls (12 August 2008)

Habs hinbekommen.
Für den Fall, dass das Thema hier mal jemand findet und es auch nicht hinbekommt, kurz ne HowTo:


Panel ausschalten
Netzwerkadresse des Projektierungscomputers manuell einstellen (z.b. auf 192.168.10.12)
Panel mit einem Crossover-Kabel verbinden
Panel einschalten
PG-PC Schnittstelle auf TCP/IP einstellen
Siematic/ProSave/ProSave starten
Unter Allgemein das Panel auswählen und Ethernet als Verbindung wählen
eine beliebige Ethernetadresse aus dem Adressraum des Projektierungscomputers wählen (z.B. 192.168.10.11)
in den Reiter „OS Update“ wechseln und dort das zu ladende Image auswählen
„Auf Werkseinstellungen zurücksetzen“ auswählen und die Mac-Adresse des Panels in die Felder eintragen. (Die Mac-Adresse des Panels stehen entweder auf dem Typenschild des Panels oder auch nach dem Einschalten des Displays in der ersten Zeile.
„Update OS“ klicken und warten!
 
Fertig!

Grüße
FEls


----------



## Reblaus (12 Januar 2009)

*MP377 Protool*

Hi du meinst doch sicher ProSave nicht Protool.
In Protool gibt es doch garkein MP377.

Aber ich hab mal ne andere Frage wie konnte denn das Image verschwinden?

Ich habe hier gerade ein MP277 und da kommt ständig die Meldung "Verbindung wurde unterbrochen" wenn ich den Ethernet Stecker ziehe und wieder stecke geht das OS Update weiter!


----------



## 0815prog (12 Januar 2009)

Vielleicht hilft das weiter:

Wenn nach dem Übertragen des neuen Betriebssystem die Spannung am Bediengerät ausfällt (z.B. beim Formatieren des Filesystems) oder dieses abgebrochen wird, kann nur noch ein erneutes Betriebsystemupdate "mit Urladen" durchgeführt werden. 
Das funktioniert aber nur über die serielle Schnittstelle. 

Hier ist wie folgt vorzugehen:

- Spannung aus am Bediengerät
- serielle Verbindung herstellen
- ProSave starten
- passendes OS auswählen und den Haken bei "Urladen" setzen
- Spannung ein am Bediengerät

Das Bediengerät sollte jetzt die serielle Verbindung erkennen und das "Urladen" starten (dauert aber....).

Viel Erfolg!!
_______________________________________________________________
0815-Gruß


----------



## Sandman (12 Januar 2009)

@0815prog

nur dumm das, dass MP377 keine serielle Schnittstelle hat was  ... -> PPI nix seriell.

Urladen geht nur und ausschließlich über Ethernet ... ein normales OS-Update auch über PPI, MPI/DP,USB,..

So nun mal zur Sache hier. MAC-Adresse das MP377 findest Du hinten auf dem Typenschild. Die IP die man in ProSave eingeben kann ist nicht weiter wichtig, diese sollte aber im gleichen IP-Band liegen wie Dein Rechner (IP muss eingegeben werden, frag nicht wieso). PG/PC- Schnittstelle auf TCP/IP Auto stellen. ProSave starten -> MP377 auswählen -> Transferart "Ethernet" -> IP eingeben (die dummy-IP des Panels... also irgendeine) -> Lasche OS-Update -> Häkchen für "Auf Werkseinstellungen zurücksetzen" aktivieren -> MAC-Adresse eingeben -> OS-Update starten -> DANN Panel einschalten!

Try it!


----------



## 0815prog (13 Januar 2009)

OK, danke.

Aber beim MP370 ist es so.

_________________________________________________


----------

